# Should I adopt a pair of 4 month old male rats or buy a pair of 6 week babies from a



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

(Title meant to say "from a breeder?"

One of my rats died yesterday and I have one male left who is very depressed being on his own. I'm trying to find another pair of young males to introduce to my rat to keep him company and have been speaking to a breeder who has a litter due soon so will have some 6 week old babies ready for me to take on in about 2 months time. For this, I'd need to buy a new cage to keep the babies in while im introducing them and new toys/hammocks etc. But I have the money and I would love some little babies. Also, the breeder lives about 30 minutes away from me. 

However, I've also been speaking to a man who owns a pair of 4 month old males who has found he is allergic to them. He is giving them away for free with a lovely size cage and wants me to visit him and meet the rats and see if I want them and he'd be happy to let me take them straight away. He also says the boys are very tame and good natured, although I'd like to check this out for myself if I see them. He lives an hour away from me and I don't drive but my dad has said he will drive me if I want. 

I'm conflicted. While I'd love some little babies from the breeder, I'd have to buy loads of new things for them and wait 2 months. Whereas the 4 month olds are free and ready now. I will also be doing a good deed as babies always get homes and the breeder said she has a long waiting list of people wanting babies from her, whereas the older rats are less likely to get a home, even though they're still only young themselves. Plus, this man cannot look after them properly as he is allergic so he desperately needs to find them a new home asap. I have 1 picture of one of the rats and he looks big and healthy, which is good. But I'm also worried that as they're already teenagers, they might not get along with my almost 2 year old adult rat, whereas babies are more likely to be accepted. 

I don't know what to do. I feel like I should not be swayed by cute babies and get the older ones as they will still be just as sweet and cute and are available now as well as being free, saving me a lot of time and money. However, will they get along with my current rat? Or should I go for the babies and hope the 2 4month olds find a home somewhere else? What would you do? 

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.

The four month old rats are probably a better idea, but make sure to inspect their hair/health/lungs/eyes, the usual. They will bring company sooner, and are about the age you need (under 3 months is preferable). Just ask to sit with them for a while -- see if they seem to be aggressive, playful, dominant, in puberty, the like.

How is your loner male? If he is less tending towards territorial behavior, isn' much a grump. and isn't too much an alpha then I would expect the right pair could go well with him even if they are older.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

How old is your boy? Babies are easier to intro to adult males than 4 month olds due to smelling less tbreatening, however if your boy is an old man ot isnt as difficult. I will say for me 2 months is too long to have a boy on his own, especially if he appears sad. I would probably take your lad to visit these 4 month olds and try and introduce them to him in a neutral place, if they are getting on well then move them into the same carrier for an hour, if thats still working then drive back with them, by the time you are home they will be well on tbe way. The idea is that scuffles are fine, proper aggression and wounds arent, they need to sort out whose boss but not by injuring each other. I can dig up a guide if you want, its calledthe carrier method and is commonly used in these kind of situations here in the uk. It tends to work I better for bucks than your standard neutral space approach. 

F that doesnt work out thoughthen I would look for a faster baby options, some breeders will allow rats to go to there new homes slightly earlier if a rat is in desperate need of frieds and the babies are solid, I know we have in tne past, after all rats come first. If not there may be other breeders you can go to.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you. It was a shock to say the least as he was less than 2, about 20 months, and my first rat, but I'm coping.
Sully, the remaining male, was always the submissive one with Mike being dominant. He seems really lonely now and I do want to get him some pals soon, so I was leaning towards the 4 month olds, but my only concern was if they're too old to be accepted as, like you said, I was always told 6-12 weeks is best. I plan to visit them this thursday and will spend some time handling them to make sure they're tame and friendly. I just want Sully to be happy


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

My current is 20 months old, so not really elderly but not young either. As I said before, he was the submissive rat out of the pair so I do think it would be ok, but just might take a bit longer. I'd have a separate cage so I can take as long as it needs to introduce. I won't be able to take Sully with me thursday as he's always been a bit nervous and wouldn't be happy in a carrier in the car for an hour. But I could do the neutral grounds thing at home in the bathtub?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sully seems a good candidate for introductions, actually. Meet the boys and go with what you think is best!


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

So I've been in touch with the man with the 4 months old. Apparently they're named Walt and Jesse (I'm not a Breaking Bad fan but I'll keep the names anyway) and Walt is a PEW and Jesse is tawny. I didn't know tawny was a colour for rats, do you think he means agouti? Or is tawny an actual colour of rat? Anyway, he said he got them from the president of the National Fancy Rat Society and they're very tame and friendly. I'm going to see them Thursday and will take them home with me if all is well. I actually have class thursday afternoon and will have to bring them straight home and then leave them to settle in while I go to class. So they'll be on their own for a little while, like 2-3 hours, but I figured this would be a good chance to let them get used to the new sights and smells. So hopefully, if all goes to plan, Sully will have some friends by the end of the week. I just hope everyone gets along. 
Thanks for the advice, everyone. It really helped.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Tawny isnt a rat colour, will see how it goes. Sounds like these guys came from Ann Storey at Rivendell, if so its probably worth reminding him to tell her he's rehoming them. I doubt Ann will mind if he finds them a good home but its important shes informed so you can send her updates on health and temprement and such. I know i would be gutted if some of my babies got rehomed without letting me know and i hadnt a clue where'd theyd gone, even without the need for updates for our data, they are part of the extended family


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

I will ask him if he is going to mention to the breeder that he's rehoming, because I'd be happy to send whoever it is updates. If it is Anne Storey, I'm guessing they'll be wonderful rats because I've heard good things about her, so I am looking forward to getting them. I'll see if I can post pictures tomorrow. I'm not sure what colour the "tawny" one will be. I guess maybe cinnamon or agouti. We'll have to wait and see. Maybe he just said tawny as a way of describing the coat colour, but I'm interested to see for myself. Haven't had a proper picture other than just the one that came with the ad, but all you could see in that one was the cage and a rat head poking out a little bed, but from what I could see he looked like a light brown, but I'm rubbish with rat colours so I'll have to wait til tomorrow.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

So I received a picture of one of the rats, I'm guessing it's Walt. I was told he was a PEW but he looks like a black eyed Siamese to me? Or am I wrong? No photo of Jesse yet as the file wouldn't download for some reason.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep definitely a black eyed siamese


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

That's what I thought. Sully is a pink eyed siamese. I'll still take him of course, regardless of colour. I asked him about the colouring and was told that the breeder sold him as a PEW so maybe his coat changed to siamese as he got older. But his eyes don't look pink in the photo. I guess I'll see for myself when I see them tomorrow.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Hmm, I'm not sure he will of got him from Ann if so as she wouldn't make that mistake, whilst Siamese do tend to look creamy as kittens until there points they are very much darker than white and black eyes are very distinct from birth.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

That was my line of thought. I don't know. I'll have to make judgement when I see them. As long as they look healthy and are friendly and sociable, I don't mind. I'm hoping it's an honest mistake.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep either way the rats need a new home and it sounds like they would be spoilt with you


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

From the picture Walt looks like a darling, very nice colour  I agree though, it's definitely the right thing to do to take the rescues rather than new kittens for your boy. He will probably be slowing down a bit anyway so the four month olds might be a little less of a handful for him!


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

The two new babies are home and the entire colour confusion thing was a misunderstanding by all. Walt, now known as Kreacher, wasn't the one in the picture, he actually was sold as a PEW, although his coat has now changed to have some orangey tints to it, as seen in the picture, although I know it's hard to tell. But he's actually more creamy than white, with an orangey tone on his back, with his belly being lighter. I don't have a clue what he is.







The rat that in the first picture was actually Jesse, now known as Dobby, the one that was described as "tawny" which ended up being a siamese. Both boys are lovely, shy obviously as everything is new and different but they let me pick them up without too much squirming and absolutly no sign of biting. Apparently, the entire 2 months the man had them, including being held by children, they've never even nipped. So I am very pleased with my newest additions and I hope Sully will be too when they finally meet. 






This is Dobby, who is still a little unsure about coming out. He's happy to come out when he thinks no one is watching but hides if I go to say hello. He's also the livelier one when held, a bit more squirmy and jumpy but I'm sure he'll settle down soon. He was apparently a bit younger than Kreacher by about 2 weeks, from a different litter, which you can tell as he is a bit smaller.


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

They are gorgeous! Congrats on your new additions!


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

I would describe Kreacher more as a silverfawn or a topaz. They typically have pink/ruby eyes but a more creamy / beige colouring. Either way they are both adorable, and I'm sure you'll make them both very happy


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. I do adore them already. Hoping Dobby will get a bit braver the next few days as he doesn't seem to want to come out of hid hidey house much at all. Kreacher is jumping about and seems more accepting of strokes/being held but Dobby is still rather shy. I'll give it a few more days and just keep trying.


----------

